# JBL bubble counter(s?) and tube size?



## nielsamd (27 Apr 2008)

I purchased a JBL bubble counter off the shelf at a shop a while ago (not my LFS) and when setting up my newest tank, was surprised to find that it did not seem to fit standard airline sized 4/6mm CO2 tubing. So its basically useless for me.
Looking at the AquaEssentials page for this item http://www.aquaessentials.co.uk/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=196_308&products_id=629 (not where I purchased it... I found it on their site  afterwards) it appears as if there is some non-standard tube size about   "3-4.5mm". 
So basically my question is....  why? JBL sells 4/6mm tubing. What gives here? What other equipment is "3-4.5mm" equipped?


----------



## Arana (27 Apr 2008)

I have a couple of these and they seem to fit to standard CO2 tubing fine :?


----------



## nielsamd (28 Apr 2008)

Arana said:
			
		

> I have a couple of these and they seem to fit to standard CO2 tubing fine :?



Could be that the brand of CO2 tubing (German: Lunapets/eBay)  I have simply isn't flexible enough to fit. I can really force them on  but there's no way the JBL locking rings on the little outlet pegs can be used to any intended effect.


----------



## beeky (28 Apr 2008)

Have you tried dipping the CO2 tubing in hot water to make it more flexible?


----------



## Themuleous (29 Apr 2008)

Yeh, put it in some boiling water, it'll soften up enough to fit on I'm sure.

Sam


----------



## nielsamd (29 Apr 2008)

Themuleous said:
			
		

> Yeh, put it in some boiling water, it'll soften up enough to fit on I'm sure.
> 
> Sam



Thanks. That'll probably work for the tube to peg connection. But the lock rings just aren't big enough as is. I will probably ignore them or ream/widen them. It just seems a bit strange that the size def. seems a bit small for standard tubing. I tried silicon airline tubing and it was just as hard to fit.





http://www.flickr.com/photos/nielsamd/2452950982/


----------



## Themuleous (29 Apr 2008)

Humm odd :?


----------

